# PAX East Live



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Streaming Jonathan Coulton live from PAX East. Ain't technology great?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Watching a live rock show from 1400 miles away over a nice set of headphones, texting son & son-in-law at the concert, online at Home Theater Shack, all from my easy chair.


----------

